# Juicy Couture Cover



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Juicy has a cover for both the Kindle/Nook and the iPad.

http://www.juicycouture.com/accessories/novelty-accessories/

A little on the pricey side and not cute enough to tempt me.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

It cute but I LOVE polka dots. I agree with you though, not cute enough for the price


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yikes!  Way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I find it amusing that a brand like Juicy is picking up E-reader covers  I was expecting something cuter though (like a pink cover with some of their iconic dangling charms). This spells good news for our selection of covers though! I wonder if Coach and other brands will start making them as well...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

fairy_dreams said:


> I find it amusing that a brand like Juicy is picking up E-reader covers  I was expecting something cuter though (like a pink cover with some of their iconic dangling charms). This spells good news for our selection of covers though! I wonder if Coach and other brands will start making them as well...


I agree. When I saw them on the website, I was expecting more. Also, I guess since the Nook and the Kindle 3 can now both fit the same cover, it is less of a risk for them to make. If you are only fitting one device, all it takes is one redesign and your cover is obsolete.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I emailed Coach a few months ago and got a canned response of thank you for your interest, we'll take it into consideration.  I'd LOVE a Coach cover if they ever came out with one and they've started adding to their accessory line so I'm holding out hope.


----------

